# Cat who has just given birth advice.



## Rora (May 15, 2013)

First of all I'm sorry if I'm posting in the wrong forum. I don't know whether this forum is specific to cat breeders and not someone who happens to take care of a semi-feral cat who's just give birth.

My cat dropped her litter on the 11th, 4 days ago. She had 4 kittens. Now obviously there's no chance of her giving birth to anymore after this long but I went out to her today and she's having something resembling contractions? I'm not sure what it is but I know that her stomach and muscles (whether cats have muscles, I have no idea, just trying to explain it as good as I can) over her back are contracting. She started meowing and then licking her bottom. I know cats do this a lot before they give birth so I'm wondering if there is a kitten still up there? Her post birth stomach isn't completely flat so I can't tell if she does still have one inside her or not. She isn't in any distress that I can see.

Any advice?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It does sound like there is a kitten still inside, are you able to get her to a vet or is this not possible.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Its certainly possible there is a dead kit inside as what you are describing isn't normal not 4 days after.

Id advise you to go to vets and get her examined as if there is a dead kitten still in her it will cause a major infection and you could loose mum.The vet will beable to get an idea whats going on via her temperature and palpitation.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

you could really do with catching mum and take her to a vets asap. I certainly wouldn't be happy if this was one of my girls.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I can only agree with what the others have said - get her to a vet, it is possible that she has a kitten left inside


----------



## Rora (May 15, 2013)

Hi - thank you for the replies. I called the vets and they had me come in to check her. The vet said her temperature is slightly elevated (3.3 I think it was) and the contractions are not normal but she may be trying to expel anything that's still in her body after the birth. She didn't do any other tests, she mentioned antibiotics but that would mean hand raising the kittens as the antibiotics would affect the mother's milk. So no go there. She said it's just a wait and see situation and bring her back to the vets next week.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm no expert but surely if there is signs of an infection (raised temp) she needs antibiotics. she could end up really ill or worse i would have thought, then you'll be hand rearing the kittens anyway. someone with more knowledge should be along soon though to offer advice


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

There are numerous antibiotics that are fine for nursing girls, whatever the issue is must be treated, if she's retained a kitten or placenta she needs treatment asap. No mention of giving her a shot of Oxy? I'd be seeing another vet today, things will go downhill quickly.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Can only agree wholeheartedly with the above post. You don't list a location but I can't imagine any vet in the UK giving this advice or claiming you can't give a nursing cat appropriate antibiotics.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Please get her back to a vet asap, this happened to one of my girls a few years ago,she had a womb infection and had to have a hysterectomy and it cost a fortune even then, 
I cant believe a vet would say that its terrible, she could die,the vet could have tried oxytocin at least, cant believe no antibiotics either,shocking


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Synulox is a safe antibiotic for lactating cats.

Would have thought the vet would have done more than take a temperature.


----------



## Rora (May 15, 2013)

I'm amazed this was the first topic when I came to check! Hi again guys, I'm sorry I haven't replied, I'll explain that too.

Thanks for all the replies. The vet mentioned that the antibiotics were quite young. As in new, as in they haven't been tested out much yet on cats and it's probably not good to risk the kittens. I should have pushed for more info, I know that now and for in future.

Yes, the vet only checked her temp. She wasn't happy with it since she told me to bring her back tomorrow. 

However, the reason she may have only checked her temp and done nothing else is because I'm having issues with vets right now. I'm in the UK and with the PDSA so I don't pay for veterinary care. I donate what I can at the time. But I don't think I can stay with the PDSA any longer due to their policy. Which is the pets can only be treated when accompanied by the owner of the house/tenant that the pet lives in. I am not the home owner or tenant of the house the pets live in, my dad is. I'm 23 and old enough to be taking pets to the vets but they can't. Because of their policy. I asked and asked if I could just bring the pets myself and they were pretty firm with their no. That's fine, it's their policy. But my dad has recently got a job. It is now impossible for him to take pets to the vets. So you see my dilemma. 

I spoke to the receptionist and she suggested I ring up the RSPCA and ask there. She said, but wasn't sure, if their policy was by an individual basis as opposed to the home owner/tenant. And I really hope it is because otherwise I am lost. Also, again, I don't pay and I have no idea how the RSPCA works since we've always been with the PDSA.

I'm ringing up in a few hours and I have some unfortunate news. I went out to feed my cat a few minutes ago. And she has a really odd, weak meow. It sounds like a chesty meow. It's really weak, it's sent me into a panic. I sat down with her for a while and just looked at her and she didn't look well. There's also been excessive meowing over the past few days and I can't figure out what she wants. She just stand at the door and wails for someone. We go to see if she wants to come in but she just walks around for a while and then proceeds to follow. We sit down to see if she wants a fuss with us but she just walks somewhere else.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Rora said:


> The vet mentioned that the antibiotics were quite young. As in new, as in they haven't been tested out much yet on cats and it's probably not good to risk the kittens.


Nonsense, there are quite a few meds that are not 'new' and perfectly fine for cats.

Your cat is clearly very ill and needs immediate treatment, if you cannot provide this it would be kinder to surrender her than let her suffer.

Your other option is to just turn up at a clinic and see if they'll treat and let you pay later, over here they won't unless you are a regular client, but this cat is very sick and it's cruel to just let this continue without getting treatment.


----------



## Rora (May 15, 2013)

Concerning the antibiotics, I'm passing on the vets own words, not formulating an excuse on why not get her treated. I am just the messenger. 

As for my cat, I am not letting her suffer. The idea of her dying from something I can prevent is not something I can handle. I am not sitting here ignoring it. It is 6:40 am in the UK right now, I have to wait to be able to ring up the vets.

I'm sorry if I may have offended you if I'm speaking like I'm very defensive right now. I kind of am, as my cat is in such a state. I love her to bits. I caught her as a feral kitten, quite late, and most people told me it was too late to tame her at that age. But she came round and loves me just as much as I love her.  It would kill me for her to leave me. Don't worry, the vets will be rung in a few hours time.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Rora said:


> As for my cat, I am not letting her suffer. The idea of her dying from something I can prevent is not something I can handle. I am not sitting here ignoring it.


Excessively meowing for several days, along with having contractions.

Sorry, but you are letting her suffer. This should have been dealt with at the very first sign, not days later.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with all other advice given - as soon as vets are open take her to one - ask if you can pay in instalments if necessary, and hopefully you could make an immediate deposit of some kind to show willing. Do come back and let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## Rora (May 15, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Excessively meowing for several days, along with having contractions.
> 
> Sorry, but you are letting her suffer. This should have been dealt with at the very first sign, not days later.


No, I'm not. I did take her to the vets at first sign. Excessive meowing has been going on for two days and it's the weekend. The vet suggested I get her back on Tuesday back when I last saw her not the next day or I would have. Again, I know I'm being defensive, but I'd appreciate it if you could stop assuming I'm neglecting her in some way.

@*ChinaBlue* I will keep you posted, don't worry!


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I am quite shocked you haven't taken her to another vet! If this were my cat i would have took her straight into another vet when the pdsa said they couldn't help. I wouldn't care if i had to refuse to leave till they helped and a payment plan was sorted.
Your cat is suffering and needed help the first day. I would rather surrender my animals than see them suffer!
Please let us know what happens with the vet


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

It doesn't matter that it's the weekend. The cat should not need to suffer because it's expensive/inconvenient


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Lots of vets are open on Sundays and there are emergency vets. I really hope it's not too late for this poor girl :-(

I am astounded she has been allowed to get in this state. I can't post more as I am so distressed at the thought - my girl retained a kitten and we took her in on Bank Holiday Monday - screw the cost. She was treated with Oxy and Xrayed and we had another fiesty live girl kitten. She then had 10 days os synulox. If I'd have left her as you have I would have lost her ...... I'm so worried for your cat.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

I am so sorry you are going through this with your cat.

I am also sorry you are being accused of not doing enough for your cat - its very easy for people to sit on a comfortable chair behind a screen having no idea of ALL the facts and accuse you - 

I hope for you and the cats sake you are able to access the treatment she needs.

Gentle hugs to her.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

My queen just had 2 different atibiotics while pregnant and nursing, both were ok to use for pregnant and lactating cats and aren't new either. The other was Synulox. Kittens are doing just fine now, they'll be 5 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is a very serious situation.
Can you get her and kittens to me in Oxford, i will have all vet checks done and once she is better you can have them all back.

Synulox is safe to give so your vet is not being very helpful.

If you need my help you only need to ask.


----------



## Rora (May 15, 2013)

Thank you, crispycat, for that post. I just came back and noticed the influx of posts jumping on some form of 'You're neglecting your cat' bandwagon. Ridiculous. I appreciate the help from the replies but let me decide whether my actions are some sort of neglect. Thanks.

Anyway, moving on. I just came back from the vets! Neither the PDSA or RSPCA were interested in seeing her due to my circumstances despite me saying it's an emergency over and over. So we went to another vet which we had to pay. Totally fine. They saw her as an emergency case and we were seen in less than half an hour of calling them. 

I explained everything to the vet, her contractions first and he asked whether she was - I forgot the word, began with d? - but it was similar to squatting down. No. Whether she was looking like she was going to be sick. No. He said it could be caused by stomach discomfort. He checked her temp and it was fine. He asked about discharge which would be the biggest worry if there was a kitten in there and there is none at all. He said he couldn't feel a kitten in there. I asked about the excessive wailing and he said it could be just that she's a new mom, it's her first litter and she's frightened. The weak meow that I mentioned is gone and the vet didn't pick up on it. 

He gave her antibiotics: Oxytocin and Clamoxly which he said were for clear out of anything else. But other than that he said he doesn't see that there's anything clinically wrong with her and to keep an eye on her mammary glands and just stressed on how much she would be eating now her kittens are growing.

catcoonz: Thank you for your concern, it's awesome to know you would do that. This visit to the vet has reassured me though. Not completely, I'm still going to keep an eye on her but for now I think she's fine.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

glad to hear it is nothing serious

and CC is an absolute angel - if I were a cat I'd want to live with her


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats good news she will be ok.
Keep us updated on how mum and babies are doing.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Meeeeeooooowwwwwwwww - have I convinced you!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sorry no room at the inn. xxx

All cats need to go to Spid. xxxx


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

AM relieved to hear the cat now has had the veterinary attention and treatment which is usual in these circumstances and hope all will be well.

People were concerned - perhaps because we appreciate the risks in her being left untreated.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The RSPCA and so on are strict about applying their policy as to who can and cannot get free or cheap vetinary care - they can't afford not to be. Expensive out-of-hours vet visits are just as much part of letting a cat get pregnant as of deliberately breeding. It's something that often doesn't get thought of, it's not usually required but when it is, it is.

Oxytocin will make her uterus contract and expel any contents, and it can also bring in her milk if she didn't seem to have any.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxytocin

Clamoxyl (which is where a search on the name you gave lead) is a name for Amoxicillin which is an antibiotic:
Amoxicillin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Synulox is very similar but includes clavulinic acid and is for slightly different conditions:
Amoxicillin/clavulanic acid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sincerely hope you will keep her in until she can be spayed - it's not at all unknown for cats to get pregnant when nursing kittens just a few weeks old. If she suddenly seems desparate to get out that could be one indication of her coming into call.


----------

